

Michigan eLab: New Ann Arbor venture capital firm fights Silicon Valley - rickdale
http://www.freep.com/article/20120805/BUSINESS06/308050113/Michigan-eLab-New-Ann-Arbor-venture-capital-firm-fights-Silicon-Valley?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE%7Cs

======
ValG
As an Ann Arbor Start-up guy myself I say Congrats! I'm excited to see what
companies come out of Ann Arbor. It's a vibrant community, with supremely
intelligent and young hard working people. This is a step in the right
direction if Ann Arbor wants to be considered a serious contender for start-up
resources and talent. The University's moves, also help (Masters of
Entrepreneurship and TechTransfer Incubator, among others).

